# "HP Set Up Assistant" pop-up box



## Terre (Jan 2, 2009)

I have successfully installed my HP Photosmart C4200 ... but I cannot get the pop-up box "HP Set Up Assistant" to stop opening up every time I turn my computer on. I have uninstalled and installed the software several times thinking I keep missing something ... and it appears I am not.

Here's what I get:
"Congratulations: You have successfully installed the HP Software. Click Continue to run Set Up Assistant." I click continue.

The HP Setup Assistant pop-up box appears:
"Introduction: Use the HP Setup Assistant to configure your HP device.

The HP Setup Assistant will gather important information about your system and collect your personal information. This information will be used by the Setup Assistant to setup the selected HP device and the bundled software." It then instructs me to select "Next" ... which I do.

It asks me to "Select your HP device" ... and nothing shows in the list below. I can only select "Back" at this point (I cannot select a device and select 'next') ... then the HP Setup Assistant pop-up box shows every time I start my computer and I have to close out every time.

How do I make this stop?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It seems that it was interrupted durning something, and can not tell the app that it has been run. Everyone is different in how they get this to run at start. One thing would to open the System Preferences and goto the Users settings and look at login items, and make sure it isn't listed there. If it is, select it and click the minus button under the list.


----------

